# Hands at Gigs



## e.rose (Jan 31, 2011)

Nothing special, but I found it humorous. 

http://28.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lftrvjbfxe1qcmt8xo1_500.jpg


----------



## Blitz55 (Feb 2, 2011)

I enjoyed it.

I saw another hand chart once.
But not sure if it's appropriate or not here. One of the gestures was called the shocker.


----------



## Babs (Feb 2, 2011)

Very true!


----------



## sharonh (Feb 3, 2011)

Haha


----------



## e.rose (Feb 3, 2011)

Blitz55 said:


> I enjoyed it.
> 
> I saw another hand chart once.
> But not sure if it's appropriate or not here. One of the gestures was called the shocker.


----------



## Blitz55 (Feb 4, 2011)

I thought you might have a laugh at that.

Nice photo blog BTW.

What kind of music is going on in those photos?


----------



## e.rose (Feb 5, 2011)

Blitz55 said:


> I thought you might have a laugh at that.



Haha, I did, thank you :sillysmi:



Blitz55 said:


> Nice photo blog BTW.
> 
> What kind of music is going on in those photos?



Thank you 

It's a rock cover band.  They're what it often referred to as a "party band" because they play a lot of clubs and club-like bars and they cover everything from Led Zeppelin to Lady Gaga (Rockified in their own way).

The most recent entry (if I remember correctly) was actually at a show they played on Halloween... which is why two of the guys are in ridiculous 80's garb with the big hair wigs and what not 

Although, I have a sneaking suspicion that the guitarist just kind of *wants* to be that.  He was born at the wrong time.  :lmao:


----------



## naomita (Feb 5, 2011)

hillarious )))))
I loved this ))


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Feb 5, 2011)

Hahaha...


----------



## Blitz55 (Feb 7, 2011)

e.rose said:


> Thank you
> 
> It's a rock cover band.  They're what it often referred to as a "party band" because they play a lot of clubs and club-like bars and they cover everything from Led Zeppelin to Lady Gaga (Rockified in their own way).
> 
> ...



I was kind of hoping thats how they looked, all 80s. That would be awesome. There is a band that does that, I can't recall their name but they are popular for going around playing shows in that 80s spirit. 

With all those lights it looks like a fun shoot.


----------

